# HELP!! Dalmation mollie being a b-otch!!



## Jenkums (Mar 25, 2010)

so I am new to aquariums but have had my tank running for about a month now with 2 fish in it, 1 blue gouramis and one dalmation molly. I just added a couple of goldust mollies and a julli cory. everything was fine for the couple days since I added them but tonight the dalmation has been attacking and chasing the two goldust mollies. and everyone is scrounging for food. but it seems like the dalmation just isnt letting them eat I feed them twice a day. should I just try feeding more? as far as I can tell all the mollies are females. the cory and the gouramis are not having any problems. I dont know what to do.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

lol...I don't think I've ever heard anyone say their fish was being a b-otch. That is rich! *r2

Unfortunately, I have no experience with Mollies so don't think I can lend any advice on their behavior.

As for the feeding, if you're not doing so already, try feeding across the tank instead of one spot. This allows for dispursment and would give seperation to the fish during lunch time. You can also put the pinch of food right in the outflow of the HOB as well.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*That is one selfish molly lol. My baby platy does that to the other smaller platy's. Once I drop in powdered flake food, they all swim up and the bigger platy darts at the other baby fish to keep them away from the food. None of my adults do that though. But I dont have any experience with molly's either. I would suggest doing the food at the outflow of the HOB as well. I do that to feed my juvenile platy's at the bottom on the tank and to feed the shrimp.*


----------



## Jenkums (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok I really need help, I dont know what to do this Dalmation molly wont let the other two mollies eat but she eats all the food she can get a hold of and now I think shes getting over fed because her stomach is getting quite big....either that or I was wrong and one of the others are a boy and shes pregnant....is there any way I can know for sure?


----------

